# Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!



## Frederik Magle (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish a Merry Christmas to members who celebrate Christmas - and to all the members who do not, I wish you the best Season's Greetings and Happy Holidays!!

Best regards,
Frederik


----------



## Lynx (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you, Frederik, and I wish you and all our members the same.

Have a good one, whatever your following.

Lynne xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2006)

Same from me to all


----------



## Mahler Maniac (Sep 26, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all of you !!

Christmas was good to me from a classical stand point! I recieved 3 cd's 

The Best of Mendelssohn

Dvorak: Piano Quintets Opp. 5 and 81; Vlach Quartet Prague, Ivan Klansky, Piano

Bizet: Carmen suites 1 & 2, L'Arlesienne suites 1 & 2; New York Philharmonic, Leondard Bernstein


They are all great....especially Dvorak!!!


----------



## Rachman (Dec 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas from Rachman to you!


----------

